# Altima specific aftermarket source for some upgrades



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes I'm a noob here but check my introduction in the new member forum . I just got my daughter this car(2000 GXE) and I plan to do front tower brace ,replace the links and sway bar insulators with urethane for starters . Without driving to Summit racing (15 min) and searching by size for bushing etc is there any really good catalog I can get for these parts? The local Nissan parts guy gets his GM stuff from me so I can easily get a factory front brace and I've also seen some on ebay. As for bushing kits and links I can scrounge around and fabricate performance pieces ,but I can't believe I'm finding so few Nissan specific performance places on the web and even fewer places with anything for the Altima.Is this model sort of lost/left out when trying to get performance stuff? I've been into GM cars(too many sources/choices) , AUDI/VW (plenty of parts avail also) and even years ago into Triumphs (not too bad ) but it has boggled me to not find much Altima stuff when the Z-car stuff and others Nissan cars seem to get all the support.


----------

